# Trumpet for @shadetree_1



## ghost1066 (Jun 6, 2014)

Here is the trumpet going back to Joe in our trade. This is a piece of his man made green hedge. A treat to turn and absolutely beautiful when done. Thanks for the chance the turn it for you Joe.

Mouth piece it ABW.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2014)

That stuff is gorgeous. And turned to perfection as well - beautiful call.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome job Tommy !


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That stuff is gorgeous. And turned to perfection as well - beautiful call.



Thanks Kevin not perfect if you look the mouth piece is tilted a bit. The hole wasn't straight and there is no way to tell until you finish. Not really happy with that and don't know if there is a fix.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 6, 2014)

It will make good pictures to put with the bare blocks in my store!What did you use for the finish Tommy? And how do you think it looks compared to the real thing?


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 6, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> It will make good pictures to put with the bare blocks in my store!What did you use for the finish Tommy? And how do you think it looks compared to the real thing?



It takes a good picture no doubt. The finish is my usual natural stain and lacquer. As far as comparing the two I will turn a piece of this any day and not just because you asked. I do too many product reviews to BS anyone I loved working with this. I have some mud cured here, it is nice and of course rare but yours was right there with it and in ways better I think. The chatoyance of this wood is beautiful and I think the mud cured loses some to the amount of time it takes to change colors. 

I will tell you how it went over with my best customer, I told him you were sending me 1 more blank and I had one here to turn he wants both of them. That should say something this guy buys a lot of calls and from really good makers some are on here and he didn't hesitate a second.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Now that's a product review I can live with !!


----------

